# Share a Gluten Free Commercial Kitchen/Bakery in Los Angeles



## glutenfreechick (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm looking to set-up (and share) a dedicated & certified Gluten Free Commercial Kitchen/Bakery in Los Angeles, somewhere within a 20 min radius of West Hollywood. If this sounds like something you'd be interested in then please contact me. Thanks, Nadine


----------



## brittany jones (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Nadine!

I am in the process of starting up a gluten free vegan baking company and am looking into kitchen options.  My current kitchen is tiny and absolutely will not do!  I am factoring in either a new place with a large central kitchen or renting commercial space. Have you made any headway yet?  I'd love to talk to you about what you're working on and possibly join in.

Have a wonderful weekend!

Brittany


----------



## glutenfreechick (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Brittany!
Great to hear from you. Sounds like we have a lot in common - I'm looking to do the same thing, GF Vegan Bakery! Please give me a call when you have time and we can arrange to meet up. PM me for my cell number.. I'm on a flight for the next 5 hours to the east coast and back Weds night. Or you can send me a text or leave me a vmail and I'll call you later today or tomorrow. Best regards, Nadine


----------



## rawbeautyfood (Oct 28, 2012)

hi there I am also looking to be apart of such a kitchen please PM me. Thank you! Stacey


----------



## mp23 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi!  I was wondering if you ever started or found a Gluten Free kitchen?  I need to find one to bake out of.  Would love to discuss with you! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## mp23 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Brittany!  I'm sorry if I already emailed you, but just in case not, was wondering if you ever found a gluten-free kitchen?  I'm looking to use one as well and can't find any in the LA area.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## silviatomasone (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello Nadine,

my name is Silvia and I am Italian, living in Silverlake at this time.

Would you be interested a collaboration between Italian gluten-free and American gluten-free cuisine? my experience also comes from a personal matter, so I cherish this topic.

I guess this could be an awesome mixture.

Looking forward to hear from you,

Silvia


----------



## vegchefla (Oct 23, 2013)

hi there,

I know this thread is from awhile ago but wondering if you ever found a GF commercial kitchen that you are using?  I just returned to LA after finishing culinary school and may be in need of a GF kitchen (preferably vegan as well) to do some bread making.  do you know of any spaces available in the west hollywood, hollywood, los feliz areas? i'd prefer to stay central to east in LA.

thank you!!


----------



## cfc gluten free (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi, my name is Roberto and I own a small food company.

I'm interested in learning more about your proposal.

Please give me a call at 310 4035830.

Best


----------



## xi chen (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi Everyone, I am also looking for a commercial gluten-free to set up my gf bakery operation  Nadine, did you end up finding a kitchen? If anyone is interested to talk pls email me at [email protected].


----------



## rawbeautyfood (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a gluten free commercial kitchen for rent in LA. PM me for details.


----------



## marys kitchen (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello, I am interested in using a Gluten Free Commerical Kitchen in Los Angeles. Can you please provide me the information such as location, cost and availability. Thank you./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## rawbeautyfood (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi @maryskitchen! It is in San Pedro, I'm looking to rent it for a flat monthly fee depending on the amount of hours needed, time of day, equipment use. Private message me so we can exchange contact info


----------



## foodallergies (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello rawbeautyfoods, I'd be interested to know the fees and if bakery/kitchen is also corn free

tks


----------



## rawbeautyfood (Oct 28, 2012)

Yes it is also corn free! It I in San pedro, it is 10-15 an hour depending on needs. Please PM me


----------



## foodallergies (Jan 17, 2014)

Great thanks!


----------



## foodallergies (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi we talked about a month ago, I'm interested in visiting and having a look at the kitchen.  I gluten dairy, corn and rice allergies.  When we last spoke you mentioned so long I let you know when I'll be coming to use the facilities it won't be an issue.  Is this still possible?

tks


----------



## gfchefv (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey everyone, Not sure how old this tread was but, I am looking for a CERTIFIED GF kitchen in LA area would you please email me details or any leads?! [email protected] gmail

thanks a million,

 V.


----------

